# Bay Snapper and Grouper 12lbs +



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

We fished Friday and Saturday, Friday we fished for Snapper and Trout.
We limited out on Snapper in no time on the bay wrecks with custom circle hook jig head made by Brian on the forum. We caught many specks on Friday and Saturday only kept a few for the flora bama fishing tournament.
The biggest Snapper weighed 14.80 lbs on the scale, and the smallest was 13.23 lbs. My father in law caught the big gag grouper in the bay he caught 3 pretty much back to back. Then on Saturday we fished for Flounder and Red fish and caught many Red Fish over the slot and 1 keeper for our inshore slam. We just missed the cut on the inshore slam we would have ended up in 4th.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish. Sure was a foggy day. Couldn't even see the horizon. :thumbup:


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Solid looking fish ya'll. Bay Snapper and grouper are my favorite inshore fishing!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Nice fish. Sure was a foggy day. Couldn't even see the horizon. :thumbup:


Wow that stuff is really rolling in, bet you need some of that *radar stuff* to get thru it!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:whistling::thumbup:The next time I see some fog, while I'm fishing I'm going to run right up next to it to fish. Everybody seems to be doing pretty good around those fog banks this year.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:yes::thumbup: Nice catch Anglers:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

That foggy background always makes the fish bite lol.


----------



## Carlton (May 8, 2012)

What are some good bay wrecks to try?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics and a mighty fine box of fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Geeeezzzzzzz um!!!! That's an AWESOME day!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

nice job guys !!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job! What is your go to bait for bay snapper? Thanks


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

chaps said:


> Great job! What is your go to bait for bay snapper? Thanks



Pin fish mullet and menhaden 
They mostly hit the large live menhaden.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

New inshore species to add to the slam list. Endangered red snapper. Good looking catch.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome! Great job. I didn't know you get quality fish like that inshore.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are some nice trout. Good job.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great report and pics, that fog looks thick!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I know that spot.....


----------



## BobJack (Nov 4, 2009)

Those are definitely some nice trout !


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

wow!! nice bay fish!!


----------

